# Real Magpul M2 sling ? or Not.



## vietboy1st (Apr 16, 2010)

I can't believe it. How do you feel when you paid $40 for a $15 fake magpul m2 sling ?

















 Pictures above are fake magpul M2 sling


----------



## germag (Apr 20, 2010)

Is there something in those pictures that prove it's a fake? I don't see it. I'm not doubting that it's fake...I just can't see anything from these photos. How do you know it's a fake? Who is hans17?

Did somebody on here sell it to you? I guess I don't understand the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Swede (Apr 20, 2010)




----------

